# Long shank circle hooks



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

Just looking through the racks and the catalogs, I have not seen any long shank circle hooks. Wondering why? Plenty of J hooks and such, but no circles. I have also not seen any jig heads with circles. I think I'd like a long shank for bloodworms or molding my own jig heads, but I have yet to find one. Has any one run across a source for long shank circle hooks? Is there a techncial reason the shorter shanks? As always, thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

long shank circles would be called Kahle hooks... 

the reason for no jigs with circles is you're keeping up with a jig and it's a rare fish that'll swallow one that quick... no need for them...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

won't work with a long shank ............. hence the reason you don't see any


----------



## waywack40 (Oct 7, 2007)

Take a look at Mustad C71S series hooks. They have a longer shank than most circle hooks.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is your circle jig hook
http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=3115&CATID=57 Pretty much the only reason to use these is if regulations require the use of a circle hook.

and here is your long Shank circle hook. It is designed for tying flies on but it still funtions like a circle hook and it has a slightly longer shank than a standard circle hook. Probably to thick of a wire for using for blood worms though. I have used these for tying flies and you pretty much just hold tight till the fish hooks itself. No strip set required.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_47147_175004000_175000000_175004000_175-4-0


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

A circle hook jig really seems pretty pointless. The long shank circle I could see on a fly maybe, but as was stated before, it seems it would nullify the effects of the circle hook. That picture of the long shank circle doesn't look much like a real circle anyway though. The point isn't angled toward the shank as much as a normal circle.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Circle Hooks*

That second one isn't a circle hook in spite of the ad.

Any hook that the point is perpendicular to the hook shank is a circle. Anywhere else is a Kahle(or J Type) hook. C2


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Charlie2 said:


> That second one isn't a circle hook in spite of the ad.
> 
> Any hook that the point is perpendicular to the hook shank is a circle. Anywhere else is a Kahle(or J Type) hook. C2


Well I have a pack of them and the point aims right at the shank so you might not be able to tell from the pic but it is a circle hook. And yeah we are talking about lures here so if you are working them costantly probably not needed unless they are required like for reef fish in the gulf of mexico. But even then they are only required if using live or dead bait so if you tip your jig with fish or squid or something you will have to use the circle hook jig. Honestly I wouldnt be suprised if eventually circle hooks would be required for all fishing everywhere.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

just saw this in Floridiasportsman mag

http://www.barefootfishing.net/
circle hook jigs
hope it helps 

jerry


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

the Mustad 39992D jig and barefoot circle hook jigs would fit the defination of a circle hook, whereas I find the Gamakatsu SC 16 circle hooks somewhat of a misnomer.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*longliners...*

...use long shank circle hooks...i have a bunch i use for grouper, tilefish and seabassin' that were made by eagle claw, but i don't really know where you'd find a reliable source for them...but they are good for deep dropping...


----------



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

As always, thanks for the advice and the discussion. I always learn more than I thought I would when I ask a question here. What I am concerned about is using circle hooks for catch and release. I use them with cut and live bait and they work great for jaw hook-ups. I thought they might work well with a jig head for using Gulp or other plastics, and a longer shank would let me use blood worms a bit better. I've not used a Kahle hook but from what I read about them, they are prone to gut or gill hook ups. Fine if Iwant to keep every fish I catch, but not all of them are keepers. So a longer shanked circle seemed like the answer. Thanks again.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Re-hashing old topics here...

Somebody mentioned that there would be "no need" for a long shank circle hook. But a long shank circle was my FIRST thought after getting bit off above the hook 3 times this weekend while free lining herring for spanish mackerel. (even with long shank J hooks) I couldn't even get a bite on anything that wasn't free-lined on a fluoro leader, and J-hooks are hit or miss for me. Yeah, it could be that I'm just not that great at that kind of fishing. But I'd really like to know if anyone can help me out with a solution for this. If long shank circle hooks aren't the answer, that's cool. Please point me in the right direction. I know that I can't be the only one to be thinking this. (obviously, right - the whole thread...)


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

with a long shank the hook couldn't rotate around to the point I would think


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

solid7 said:


> Re-hashing old topics here...
> 
> Somebody mentioned that there would be "no need" for a long shank circle hook. But a long shank circle was my FIRST thought after getting bit off above the hook 3 times this weekend while free lining herring for spanish mackerel. (even with long shank J hooks) I couldn't even get a bite on anything that wasn't free-lined on a fluoro leader, and J-hooks are hit or miss for me. Yeah, it could be that I'm just not that great at that kind of fishing. But I'd really like to know if anyone can help me out with a solution for this. If long shank circle hooks aren't the answer, that's cool. Please point me in the right direction. I know that I can't be the only one to be thinking this. (obviously, right - the whole thread...)


I've found regular circle hooks to work just fine in this application. The long shank J hooks for smacks are to prevent bite offs since the hook will be deep in the mouth while the shank of the hook is what they're chomping on. However, since a circle hook by principle will usually hook the fish in the corner of the mouth, it doesn't need a longer shank. You'd still need 40 or 50lb mono or flouro, though; thin running line gets nicked too easily. I tried this last year for freelining some small white bait for big smacks in Pensacola last year and it worked well. I hooked every fish that hit and only lost one out of 8 to a bite off (and I think that was due to his buddies trying to steal the bait out of his mouth).


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

O Shin Rin said:


> just saw this in Floridiasportsman mag
> 
> http://www.barefootfishing.net/
> circle hook jigs
> ...


Not sure that Tim still makes those but those are not true jigging jigs. They are used as a the front jig on dead/live bait trolling rigs for kings/dolpin/sails/etc. Similar in style to using a Hank Brown slipper jig


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Re-hashing old topics here...
> 
> Somebody mentioned that there would be "no need" for a long shank circle hook. But a long shank circle was my FIRST thought after getting bit off above the hook 3 times this weekend while free lining herring for spanish mackerel. (even with long shank J hooks) I couldn't even get a bite on anything that wasn't free-lined on a fluoro leader, and J-hooks are hit or miss for me. Yeah, it could be that I'm just not that great at that kind of fishing. But I'd really like to know if anyone can help me out with a solution for this. If long shank circle hooks aren't the answer, that's cool. Please point me in the right direction. I know that I can't be the only one to be thinking this. (obviously, right - the whole thread...)


I suspect you are getting bit off because you do not have active control of your line and bait...ie to much slack. I suggest suspending the bait below a float of whatever design you desire.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

hey solid7 what lb test is your fluoro leader when live-lining...also are you sure the biteoffs are from spanish...do you have other toothy critters down there? too hot for blues right now?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AtlantaKing said:


> I've found regular circle hooks to work just fine in this application. The long shank J hooks for smacks are to prevent bite offs since the hook will be deep in the mouth while the shank of the hook is what they're chomping on. However, since a circle hook by principle will usually hook the fish in the corner of the mouth, it doesn't need a longer shank. You'd still need 40 or 50lb mono or flouro, though; thin running line gets nicked too easily. I tried this last year for freelining some small white bait for big smacks in Pensacola last year and it worked well. I hooked every fish that hit and only lost one out of 8 to a bite off (and I think that was due to his buddies trying to steal the bait out of his mouth).


Yeah, I was thinking the same about the shank. (being just to prevent bite-off) I'm not too cracked on long shank hooks usually, but with smacks, the extra bit of shiny never hurts. I thought about trying a regular circle, but figured they would inhale it before the slack got pulled out. Guess I thought that inhaled hook would be a 100% guaranteed bite off. Wish I would have just tried it. Couldn't have lost anything for trying, except maybe a hook or two. LOL

What size do you recommend?



speckhunter80 said:


> I suspect you are getting bit off because you do not have active control of your line and bait...ie to much slack. I suggest suspending the bait below a float of whatever design you desire.


These little bastards wouldn't touch anything that wasn't free lined or active jigged. (absolutely no fish being caught on floats or bubbles) Water was too clear, and way too much bait in the water. If anything, it was probably my technique. I've gotten so spoiled on self-setting hooks for so long now...

I don't have quite so much trouble catching smacks back at home. (I was definitely out of my element)



greg12345 said:


> hey solid7 what lb test is your fluoro leader when live-lining...also are you sure the biteoffs are from spanish...do you have other toothy critters down there? too hot for blues right now?


25 lbs fluoro, no hardware. (just a hook) No, obviously I can't be 100% sure that it wasn't something else - but the water temps were in the high 80's to 90, and the water was swarming with smacks. To be honest, I've never caught blues on the Gulf Coast, so I'm not even sure that they run through there...


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

solid7 said:


> These little bastards wouldn't touch anything that wasn't free lined or active jigged. (absolutely no fish being caught on floats or bubbles) Water was too clear, and way too much bait in the water. If anything, it was probably my technique. I've gotten so spoiled on self-setting hooks for so long now...
> 
> I don't have quite so much trouble catching smacks back at home. (I was definitely out of my element)


Well admitting you suck is the first step in getting better


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

speckhunter80 said:


> Well admitting you suck is the first step in getting better


Well... yeah. (there's that)

I musta looked like a little kid high sticking every lapping wave out there....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

solid7 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same about the shank. (being just to prevent bite-off) I'm not too cracked on long shank hooks usually, but with smacks, the extra bit of shiny never hurts. I thought about trying a regular circle, but figured they would inhale it before the slack got pulled out. Guess I thought that inhaled hook would be a 100% guaranteed bite off. Wish I would have just tried it. Couldn't have lost anything for trying, except maybe a hook or two. LOL
> 
> What size do you recommend?


I usually use a medium wire 3/0 (I use the Eagle Claw L197 because I bought a bunch a while back and am using up the original stash) on 40lb leader. Although the fish would inhale the hook, when they're running away from you, their mouths aren't completely closed, and in that split second, the hook gets pulled out to the corner of the mouth. I've noticed that with a j-hook that gets hooked deeper in the throat, it takes a few hard mouth-closing bites before it pops the leader. The circle hook doesn't hook in the throat, so the fish almost never has a chance to chomp down on the leader. It does take changing the leader frequently, though (like every other fish, or every third) since the leader gets chafed. 

Also, there may have been blues there too, but the same principle applies to the blues too. On the same trip I freelined the white baits, I also threw out some chunks on the bottom for blues with circle hooks and didn't get bit off either. I use circle hooks here in the DelMarVa area for blues all the time and rarely get bitten off.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AtlantaKing - thanks for that bit of advice.

So do you tie the leader directly onto the main line, or do you use a swivel?


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Terminaltackleco.com has the long shank circles


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

I believe Mustad makes long shank circle hooks, I just wonder how well they "hook up" and how well they prevent deep hooking.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

solid7 said:


> AtlantaKing - thanks for that bit of advice.
> 
> So do you tie the leader directly onto the main line, or do you use a swivel?


Either way. I was using some very small, black Sampo swivels since I had some on hand, but I think it would work well with an Alberto knot as well. Man, I miss free lining live bait for smacks! BTW, which area are you fishing?


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Much of what has been said isn't exactly correct. Long shank circle hooks do perform well, but like all hooks, it depends on the application. For example, on an Earl Brinn rig where the snood is easily shredded by bluefish, they are very useful. Those nasty little choppers might still twist you up, but they won't cut your snood and destroy the entire rig. Also large rays and bonnethead sharks can rip a snood off, but they don't seem to be as able to do that with these hooks. You can easily grab the hook with your pliers to remove it, which with catfish is always most welcomed. For a finesse situation, you are probably better off using something else.


I use them in size 1/0 for pompanyo and whiting, 4/0 for redfish. I have even caught six foot sharks on the 5/0 variety when they still sold them. Catches them right in the gums. LOL

Attachment can be with a snell knot but I have been using UNI knots and loop knots lately. I like the extra action they impart to the baits. Speaking of which, there is another reason to use these hooks. Large baits. I can use a much larger piece of clam or shrimp with these hooks than with a traditional hook. Because it can be pushed up the shank a ways. As you know choking a circle hook is a bad idea, these offer some extra room for the larger baits. I even powder painted some of them chartreuse yellow, but none of you guys would be interested in doing stuff like that. Probably shouldn't have even mentioned it.

The Gamagatzu C-16s are a thin wire hook ideal for tablefish, and Mustad makes "Circle Streamers" which are very strong, high quality stainless steel hooks. The Mustads need to be sharpened right out of the box, but will retain their point much longer.


----------

